# Individuals 13th Annual Unity Picnic



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Its goin down again folks. The 13th Annual Individuals C.C. Unity Picnic! Come out and have a good time with the Big "I"! For more information contact Iceblocc (918) 271-4388









We are also having a Pre-Picnic Party, so come and get your groove on!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

You know I'm there forsure!


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 20 2011, 01:05 AM~20591323
> *You know I'm there forsure!
> *


I'll be waiting on you dog! Your always a good host when we come to your city! :biggrin:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SHOULD BE GOOD, GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE FOR SURE


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 20 2011, 09:34 PM~20596633
> *SHOULD BE GOOD, GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE FOR SURE
> *


We would love to have you guys.


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

we'll be there for sure always a good time in tulsa.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ILLEGAL TOYS WILL BE THERE


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

we will be there for sure nothing but GOODTIMES at this show


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@May 19 2011, 09:18 PM~20590261
> *Its goin down again folks. The 13th Annual Individuals C.C. Unity Picnic! Come out and have a good time with the Big "I"! For more information contact Iceblocc (918) 271-4388
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@May 23 2011, 10:25 PM~20614300
> *we will be there for sure nothing but GOODTIMES at this show
> *


X2 wouldn't miss it for anything.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 23 2011, 05:33 PM~20612412
> *we'll be there for sure always a good time in tulsa.
> *


Dont forget my hubcaps! :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

IF YOU CAN MAKE IT TO THIS PICNIC *DO IT* IVE ONLY MISSED ONE IN THE LAST 8 YEARS AND HOPE TO BE BACK ON THE STREETS OF MEMORIAL SATURDAY NIGHT THIS YEAR.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@May 20 2011, 12:18 AM~20590261
> *Its goin down again folks. The 13th Annual Individuals C.C. Unity Picnic! Come out and have a good time with the Big "I"! For more information contact Iceblocc (918) 271-4388
> 
> 
> ...



:x: :x: :x:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

To get the discount Hotel info will be provided around june 15


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

regal.1980 said:


> Its goin down again folks. The 13th Annual Individuals C.C. Unity Picnic! Come out and have a good time with the Big "I"! For more information contact Iceblocc (918) 271-4388
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ICEBLOCC said:


> To get the discount Hotel info will be provided around june 15


Thats Wassup ICEBLOCC..It was cool meetig you,and talkin to you today..Keep me posted on those rooms homie. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Bump


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

:yes: Hope I don't fall off the back of the trunk this time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

TRUESTYLE C.C. is most definitely in the house great Picnic as usual!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

bad ass picnic TTT


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

90coupedraggn said:


> TRUESTYLE C.C. is most definitely in the house great Picnic as usual!!!


 what you bringin gangsta:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

CANT WAIT SEE YALL THERE


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

:wave::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

To the top


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

2 more weeks!!!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

hittin back bumper said:


> 2 more weeks!!!


WHO INVITED THIS GUY........HOW YOU BEEN MAN?


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

*THE HOTEL IS TULSA SQUARE 3209 SOUTH 79TH EAST AVE, 9186631000 THE RATE IS 59 A NITE DOUBLE BEDS.....YOU HAVE UNTIL JUNE 20 TO RECIEVE THE DISCOUNT SO BOOK NOW ASK FOR INDIVIDUALS PICNIC RESEVATION.*


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> WHO INVITED THIS GUY........HOW YOU BEEN MAN?


I sorta got a vip invite  haha I been good bro what's good with you...


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

hittin back bumper said:


> I sorta got a vip invite  haha I been good bro what's good with you...


LOL I SEE HOW IT SAYS INDIVIDUALS UNDER YOUR PIC....THEY MUSTVE NEEDED MORE HELP TO CLEAN UP AFTERWARD. 

NOTHIN TRYIN TO GET ONE OF THESE HOOPTIES ROAD READY FOR T-TOWN I MISSED IT LAST YEAR, WAS UP 30 HOURS WETSANDING BUFFING AND REASSEMBLING. BY SUNDAY MORNING I WAS TOO DAMN TIRED TO DRIVE ANYWHERE. LOL


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Damn u as cold as ice haha, u got 2 weeks, I was planning on bringing my linc but I kinda snapped my frame in half like a week or two ago  but got a wrapped frame almost ready to go so I won't be down too much longer...


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

hittin back bumper said:


> Damn u as cold as ice haha, u got 2 weeks, I was planning on bringing my linc but I kinda snapped my frame in half like a week or two ago  but got a wrapped frame almost ready to go so I won't be down too much longer...


HAHA I LIKE THAT, I "KINDA" SNAPPED MY FRAME IN HALF.

I GOT A LAC THAT NEEDS SOME FRAME LOVE TOO. HOPE TO HAVE THE BOX IN TULSA.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> HAHA I LIKE THAT, I "KINDA" SNAPPED MY FRAME IN HALF.
> 
> I GOT A LAC THAT NEEDS SOME FRAME LOVE TOO. HOPE TO HAVE THE BOX IN TULSA.


 Cool cool hit me up bro we gonna be in Friday night


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top :thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Ttttttt


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Big Jaycaddie said:


> Thats Wassup ICEBLOCC..It was cool meetig you,and talkin to you today..Keep me posted on those rooms homie. Thanks :thumbsup:


 Man dat MC you got is so fucc'n clean, i like er'thang about it


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

TTT for the Tulsa Individuals! Always one of the top picnics of the summer for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## chrome me (Jun 29, 2010)

PLAYTIME will be in the house the LOU commin through!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

my room is booked


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

ICEBLOCC said:


> *THE HOTEL IS TULSA SQUARE 3209 SOUTH 79TH EAST AVE, 9186631000 THE RATE IS 59 A NITE DOUBLE BEDS.....YOU HAVE UNTIL JUNE 20 TO RECIEVE THE DISCOUNT SO BOOK NOW ASK FOR INDIVIDUALS PICNIC RESEVATION.*


 PLEASE BOOK YOUR HOTEL BY THE 20TH TO GET DISCOUNT


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

One more week for Tulsa!!!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

The panty droper will be there with its new make over ....


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

ROOM IS BOOKED


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> The panty droper will be there with its new make over ....


 Yeahhhhh!u going mando??


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> ROOM IS BOOKED


Which hotel fool


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Tulsa square that was posted on the last page


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top 405 pride will b ready


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

:dunno: don't know if I'll make it out this year. I can't seem to get any fucking help on how to wire a 4 swtich single dump set-up on my street hopper!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> my room is booked


u excited huh, your first tulsa picnic u gonna get hazed lol


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

LOWASME said:


> :dunno: don't know if I'll make it out this year. I can't seem to get any fucking help on how to wire a 4 swtich single dump set-up on my street hopper!


U need to put a fuse on ur power wire to ur adex, and looks like u got ur ground hooked up to the same wire or am I seeing things?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Skim what part of your fleet are you bringing?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Skim what part of your fleet are you bringing?


i'll be driving my rag up from Texas


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

nice, all these individuals and majestics rides.....maybe i should leave the box at home. :ugh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Skim said:


> u excited huh, your first tulsa picnic u gonna get hazed lol


actually it's my first "out of state" show. So yeah pretty damn excited about it. It's gonna be a blast from the time we leave to the time we get back. Can't wait..



Skim said:


> i'll be driving my rag up from Texas


:naughty:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> actually it's my first "out of state" show. So yeah pretty damn excited about it. It's gonna be a blast from the time we leave to the time we get back. Can't wait..
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:


:0 :0


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Skim said:


> i'll be driving my rag up from Texas


Who else is bringing their rides from the M


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Skim said:


> :0 :0


What day yall heading to tulsa?we should be leaving friday afternoon.its gon be fun


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

loster87 said:


> What day yall heading to tulsa?we should be leaving friday afternoon.its gon be fun


We're leaving saturday at 5:00 pm..


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Sin7 said:


> We're leaving saturday at 5:00 pm..


WE MIGHT SEE YOU ON THE TURNPIKE, IM HEADING OUT AT 7-730 SATURDAY NIGHT


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

the more the merrier !.. :thumbsup:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> the more the merrier !.. :thumbsup:


X62


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

ICEBLOCC said:


> *THE HOTEL IS TULSA SQUARE 3209 SOUTH 79TH EAST AVE, 9186631000 THE RATE IS 59 A NITE DOUBLE BEDS.....YOU HAVE UNTIL JUNE 20 TO RECIEVE THE DISCOUNT SO BOOK NOW ASK FOR INDIVIDUALS PICNIC RESEVATION.*


Please book today.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

can't wait bro


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok question will their be the usual Sat. evening cruise thru the city!!!


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

90coupedraggn said:


> Ok question will their be the usual Sat. evening cruise thru the city!!!


I hope so.thats one of the funnest parts of the weekend


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

yep plus I wanna get some good footage!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

90coupedraggn said:


> Ok question will their be the usual Sat. evening cruise thru the city!!!


not sure but according to the flyer on the first page there's going to be a pre party picnic. Looks like it's 10 minutes from the hotel.


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

90coupedraggn said:


> Ok question will their be the usual Sat. evening cruise thru the city!!!


:yes::yes::yes: Then that pre-party at night


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

UNICOS and TIEMPOS LOCOS out of east TEXAS will be present!!!!!! What time is the cruise?? We heading out Saturday... :biggrin:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

BigPit903 said:


> UNICOS and TIEMPOS LOCOS out of east TEXAS will be present!!!!!! What time is the cruise?? We heading out Saturday... :biggrin:


It usually starts in the afternoon when the sun starts goin down.saturday


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

TTT GOTTA WORK THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS GET SOME THINGS TOUCHED UP.


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

like a pimp:cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Damn...footage from Tulsa 2004.....time does fly!

click on pic for video.


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

loster87 said:


> It usually starts in the afternoon when the sun starts goin down.saturday


 Aite Los.. I think we staying at the same hotel...ill hit u up Saturday..


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

BigPit903 said:


> Aite Los.. I think we staying at the same hotel...ill hit u up Saturday..


U get the rooms


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> TTT GOTTA WORK THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS GET SOME THINGS TOUCHED UP.


Get to work :twak:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

:run: ARE WE ALL STAYING AT THE TULSA SQUARE? ILL BE THE ONLY WHITE GUY THATS NOT FROM KC.......


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

hittin back bumper said:


> U get the rooms


:biggrin: yeah I got them! Got a discount cuz of the picnic...


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Im ready to roll.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Roll Call :nicoderm: !... who else is staying at Tulsa Square?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> :run: ARE WE ALL STAYING AT THE TULSA SQUARE? ILL BE THE ONLY WHITE GUY THATS NOT FROM KC.......




:roflmao:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Sin7 said:


> Roll Call :nicoderm: !... who else is staying at Tulsa Square?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

hittin back bumper said:


> TULSA is where its at homie


 :wave:


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

Socios will be there in full effect


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

90coupedraggn said:


> Ok question will their be the usual Sat. evening cruise thru the city!!!


The cruise will Start about 8:30 ish pm from the Hotel area at 33 and memorial


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

The Hotel Is Tulsa Sqare


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimpin said:


> Damn...footage from Tulsa 2004.....time does fly!
> 
> click on pic for video.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

ITS KILL OR BE KILLED, YOU KNOW THE DEAL *****.


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> ITS KILL OR BE KILLED, YOU KNOW THE DEAL *****.


Lol, its Denver Roe


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yall gona make me drive out there saturday last minute


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

big pimpin said:


> Damn...footage from Tulsa 2004.....time does fly!
> 
> click on pic for video.


 Lol, dat motherfucca was hot


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

lone star said:


> yall gona make me drive out there saturday last minute


Do it do it!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

do I have the addy correct??

chandler park 
6500w 21st street tulsa ok whats the zip??


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

lone star said:


> yall gona make me drive out there saturday last minute


Do it homie !


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> do I have the addy correct??
> 
> chandler park
> 6500w 21st street tulsa ok whats the zip??


74107


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Its goin down! The streets are goin crazy about this pre-picnic party! We even putting cars on display in the party.........Now thats gangsta!


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Dayyyyymmmmmmm.how far the party going to be from the hotel


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

See you guys later today :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> Dayyyyymmmmmmm.how far the party going to be from the hotel


Google shows it to be like 10 minutes away.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

TOOOPPPPP


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> Dayyyyymmmmmmm.how far the party going to be from the hotel


Bout 3.5 miles. Its a straight away tho


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Gonna get Ice his chicken then we movin ouyt bout midnight!!


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Its ok ,its not racist i asked him to bring it. hurry up foo


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

regal.1980 said:


> Bout 3.5 miles. Its a straight away tho


Cool cool everybody can almost walk ov:biggrin:er there lol


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

HOPE TO BE ON THE ROAD ABOUT 7.....IVE NEVER DRIVEN THIS CAR MORE THAN 10 MILES AT A TIME BEFORE :biggrin:hno:hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> HOPE TO BE ON THE ROAD ABOUT 7.....IVE NEVER DRIVEN THIS CAR MORE THAN 10 MILES AT A TIME BEFORE :biggrin:hno:hno:


i think alot of us are going to set records this weekend homie. I'm driving my 62 up to Tulsa.. 250 miles 

Loaded and ready to hit the highway..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you gonna need more water than that pimp.....youll see lol


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I have another 35 bottle case on the passenger side and 35 in the cooler ... I took your advice seriously...lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont forget the panama jack hat...


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Long ass ride but we got here around 230 in the morn


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

lone star said:


> dont forget the panama jack hat...


Yup got that too.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

YUP AND SOME SPF 109.

FUNNY THING IS, IT USED TO BE IN JULY BUT IT WAS MOVED TO JUNE BECAUSE ITS COOLER........THEY FORGOT WE ARE IN OKLAHOMA WHERE YOU GOT 2 TEMPERATURES "FUCK ITS COLD" AND "DAMN ITS HOT"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lol


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> i think alot of us are going to set records this weekend homie. I'm driving my 62 up to Tulsa.. 250 miles
> 
> Loaded and ready to hit the highway..


Looks good Luis can't wait to see it!


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

ICEBLOCC said:


> *THE HOTEL IS TULSA SQUARE 3209 SOUTH 79TH EAST AVE, 9186631000 THE RATE IS 59 A NITE DOUBLE BEDS.....YOU HAVE UNTIL JUNE 20 TO RECIEVE THE DISCOUNT SO BOOK NOW ASK FOR INDIVIDUALS PICNIC RESEVATION.*


Rooms Still Available


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

68, dont forget, ima need 4 antenna balls.


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

On our way to bigdaddy's bbq 81st and 145


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

ICEBLOCC said:


> On our way to bigdaddy's bbq 81st and 145


Yo homie can I come!!! here early and bored!!!


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

yup call me mayne 918-271-4388


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

Where does the cruise end up? Does everybody end up posting up somewhere?


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> 68, dont forget, ima need 4 antenna balls.


 I got ya bro I'll be up there about noon


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Goodtimes is in the house..


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Goodtimes is in the house..


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

i need 4 antenna balls too what kind are they im in a yellow 67 rag


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

That mutha fucking panty dropper made me drop my boxers  haha that bitch is bad, one of my new favorite cars!!!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

pics


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

Vintage Valadez said:


> pics


 x 2


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a bunch when I get home I will post some


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

show some pics peeps only1 club member showed and brought a trophy had to work on the house


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

This fucc'n heat, the themostat was on Hell!


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice looking ride.


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


HELL YEAH!!!! My Homies doing it big!!!!


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is one nice LoLo.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

more pics


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)

*ENOUGH SAID*
*TWEEDY*
WATS UP HOMIE YALL BACK THE HOTEL OR HEADED HOME


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

For the most part good picnic... but to many hot wheel looking cars and most of them should have been in the parking lot!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

shit im trying to load pics in my computer from my camara and something is wrong i will post em as soon as i can


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)
> 
> *ENOUGH SAID*
> *TWEEDY*
> WATS UP HOMIE YALL BACK THE HOTEL OR HEADED HOME


We staying at the hotel


----------



## chich21 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

STREET HUSTLE said:


> We staying at the hotel


GOOD DEAL HOMIE YALL HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOME MANANA


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Gorilla Bob said:


> Gonna get Ice his chicken then we movin ouyt bout midnight!!


Never Racist .. Next year I'm bringin a 20 piece!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

ICEBLOCC said:


> Its ok ,its not racist i asked him to bring it. hurry up foo


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

how was the hop?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

Man I can't believe I missed this 1 fuck shit wank el taco always looks good in tulsa lol


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

here you go.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

good trip. wasted a pair of front tires driving up but it was worth it but iceblocc hooked me up with a shop that mounted my new tires before the picnic! good lookin out on that homie.


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

Great picnic, clean rides and some cool people. Thanks Individuals!


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

Had a fun time out there thanks Tulsa INDIVIDUALS for doing this every year:thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

SO MANY CLEAN CARS, POST THOSE PICS.


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

On the way home will post pics later tonite


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

THE ONE said:


> here you go.


 DAMN I DONT REMEMBER CHEESIN THAT HARD WHEN I WAS ROLLIN IN...THANKS FOR THE PIC.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

shit i drove up there in the rental and spent about 30 minutes at the show. i did manage to get white trash on vid and pics so it was worth it to me. ill be back again next year, hopefully with somethin to show again...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0 post that video. we made it home finally. a total of 700 miles of driving the rag since saturday. there was lotsa thumbs ups on the freeway. thats what makes it all worth the drive :biggrin:cant wait to do it again.


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

the show was real good thanks to all the FAMILIA CAR CLUB members that came thru and thanks to individuals for the trophy and the 300 dollors for taking 1st place on the single pump


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

Skim said:


> :0 post that video. we made it home finally. a total of 700 miles of driving the rag since saturday. there was lotsa thumbs ups on the freeway. thats what makes it all worth the drive :biggrin:cant wait to do it again.


i will when i can figure out how lol. car was waaaaaay cleaner in person than any of the pix...


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

southside groovin said:


> i will when i can figure out how lol. car was waaaaaay cleaner in person than any of the pix...


SORRY I MISSED YOU MAN, PHONE WAS DEAD ALL DAY YESTERDAY. LEFT THE CHARGER IN THE CITY :uh:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

good shows guys..I had fun


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> SORRY I MISSED YOU MAN, PHONE WAS DEAD ALL DAY YESTERDAY. LEFT THE CHARGER IN THE CITY :uh:


its cool bro. we ended up waitin for brian and lindsey to get here from davis and didnt get to the park til like 4:30...


----------



## Dee.allen93caddy (Jun 19, 2010)

el_borrego said:


> the show was real good thanks to all the FAMILIA CAR CLUB members that came thru and thanks to individuals for the trophy and the 300 dollors for taking 1st place on the single pump


 Glad yall had a good time see yall next year and keep us posted when yall throw something so we can support yall and the okc and again thanks for coming down


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

Man gotta say The INDIVIDUALS CC Tulsa sure know how to put it down thanks for a great weekend and thanks for all the hospitality you guys showed bigg ups!!! Cant wait until next year!

Room pre booked 
and told the boss he can go to hell on years dates!!


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Damn good show!! Sucks I missed it this year, but next time i go ill have a ride there!


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

southside groovin said:


> i will when i can figure out how lol. car was waaaaaay cleaner in person than any of the pix...


 I said the same thing.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

had a great time as usual,thanks for asking us to make the hop stick hope you all liked it.
sorry we didn't bring any hoppers just needed a break from it,we finally got to enjoy the show for a change.the BIG I and THE BIG M are one in the same we have the same standards and we both only roll low-lows we are keeping this thing alive out here.much props for keeping this picnic going for so many years.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

ICEBLOCC said:


> I said the same thing.


skim is killing it with that 64 and just wait for the 61.  I like the hydros on the 64 the best.


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

Skim said:


> :0 post that video. we made it home finally. a total of 700 miles of driving the rag since saturday. there was lotsa thumbs ups on the freeway. thats what makes it all worth the drive :biggrin:cant wait to do it again.


 Glad u made it home safe homie and white trash looks better in person pics don't do it any justice


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

ICEBLOCC said:


> I said the same thing.


Thx for all the help sat nite iceblock


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

even killed or be killed made it again!!!!! anybody got pics :dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i got some


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

southside groovin said:


> i will when i can figure out how lol. car was waaaaaay cleaner in person than any of the pix...


thanks homie


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

somewhere up there on the way home


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Dee.allen93caddy (Jun 19, 2010)

Suburban Swingin said:


> had a great time as usual,thanks for asking us to make the hop stick hope you all liked it.
> sorry we didn't bring any hoppers just needed a break from it,we finally got to enjoy the show for a change.the BIG I and THE BIG M are one in the same we have the same standards and we both only roll low-lows we are keeping this thing alive out here.much props for keeping this picnic going for so many years.


glad yall had a good time and we all loved the hop stick and we had fun in the heat breaking in the car:rimshot:glad to help get in the car we worked both doors see yall in september


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

INDIVIDUALS ALWAYS PUTS IT DOWN SORRY WE MISSED IT THIS YEAR OUR MEMBERS GOT STRANDED HALF WAY THER WITH 2 BLOW OUTS HOPE TO MAKE IT TO THE NEXT ONE HOMIES


----------



## Dee.allen93caddy (Jun 19, 2010)

Caspy said:


> INDIVIDUALS ALWAYS PUTS IT DOWN SORRY WE MISSED IT THIS YEAR OUR MEMBERS GOT STRANDED HALF WAY THER WITH 2 BLOW OUTS HOPE TO MAKE IT TO THE NEXT ONE HOMIES


Its all good everybody had blow outs Saturday and Sunday we will see you next year and I hope to be down in august for red dirt


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Suburban Swingin said:


> had a great time as usual,thanks for asking us to make the hop stick hope you all liked it.
> sorry we didn't bring any hoppers just needed a break from it,we finally got to enjoy the show for a change.the BIG I and THE BIG M are one in the same we have the same standards and we both only roll low-lows we are keeping this thing alive out here.much props for keeping this picnic going for so many years.


 Thanks for the support, That Hop sticc is off the chain, way better than what we were expecting, (yall went all out on it). We family mayne.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

another great picnic,thanks for the hospitality.:thumbsup: we will do it again next year


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

HAD A GREAT TIME... THE B "I" G KNOWS HOW TO THROW A PICNIC.... IT WAS MY FIRST TIME GOING..... WANNA THANK SHOE LACES (BRO N LAW) FOR INTRODUCING ME TO SOME OF THE MEMBERS......


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

ICEBLOCC said:


> Thanks for the support, That Hop sticc is off the chain, way better than what we were expecting, (yall went all out on it). We family mayne.


Thanks homie and i know it bro,we've always got nothing but luv from the I except for when switchmans there and he wants to hopp us.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whats up with the 2 white flags with the japanese writting on them,that cought my attention???? http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r18/1acepics/utf-8BaW1hZ2VqcGVnXzIuanBn-86.jpg


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

wind signs it for south side cc


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Reppin like a mofo!! ^^^^^^


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

bad ass hop stick guys :thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

show pics


----------

